
Shooting for the Moon: How Universities Can Turn Innovation into Companies - alexandros
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/30/shooting-for-the-moon-how-universities-can-turn-innovation-into-companies/
======
araneae
I really doubt this would work. The reason hardly .1% of academic work makes
it into technology is because the vast majority of it has no practical
application whatsoever.

And aside from that, there's a huge problem with the volume of material
published. Even academics themselves have trouble keeping up with all the work
that's published in their own narrow field. You can spend every day reading
literature for years without once encountering a marketable idea.

~~~
scw
It seems that the more practical answer to this problem which bypasses the
problem is to make friends with people in fields you think may have lasting
impact: if they do come across something marketable and you have capital,
they'll turn to you first.

